# Makita LS1016L 10" Dual Slide Compound Miter Saw w/ Laser



## richgreer

I have an earlier version of the saw. The only complaint I have ever had is the low fence but, based on the picture, it looks like the fence is taller now.

I've had mine for about 4 years without any problems.

I will comment that on this miter saw and every other miter saw (except a Festool at $1,300) capturing the dust is a challenge. I now have an enclosed area behind the saw and a high volume vacuum drawing from the bottom of that area. Despite my best efforts, I probably only capture about 85% of the dust.


----------



## Cato

Nice Greg. I've had mine since the early spring and enjoy it a lot.

I did not have any trouble adjusting my laser.

Like Rich says, dust collection is an issue and I need to build an enclosure as he has done. Right now I just have a large dust hood behind it, but I get spray to the sides.


----------



## BTKS

I purchased the earlier version of this saw in about 1999 or 2000. Still love it!!! Dead on accurate and reliable. Like Rich said, the fence is a little low but it has holes to attach an auxillary fence.
Great choice, enjoy it!


----------



## Tennwood

I got mine about 1-1/2 years ago and still love it. I wish it came with two hold downs though. I built an enclosure and it gets most of the dust. You can never get it all. I have a vacuum hose connected to where the dust bag connects, connected to my DC system, but it plugs up at the mouth as much as it seems to suck out there.

My brother has the same saw (reason I got mine) and likes his but has had some recent problems with the motor slowing down. It was intermittent so they could never resolve the problem.
Enjoy.


----------



## thumbs

Some mention of dust collection. I started with a large enclosure which had it's flaws and then took the dust bag off and used an old piece of shop vac hose fastened to outlet on saw, w/ minor adapters and a little gorilla tape and it really works great. Use a hose long enough for saw angles and it works for me. Suction into hose from saws built in dust ejector and main dust collector leaves little or no sawdust. Just an idea.
Thumbs


----------



## GregP

I suppose it doesn't collect as much dust as it could, but compared to the craftsman I was using before it does an ok job at it.


----------



## thumbs

Reference above post by me. Didn't mention, on using shopvac hose, that it is fastened in outlet on saw designed for dust exhaust and then connected to dust collection system for suction. Could probably be hooked to shop vac also. Has worked well for me capturing the majority of the dust.


----------



## Billp

I just got one yesterday, accurate on all degrees. Think Iam going to like it.


----------



## Boxguy

Enjoy this saw. I bought mine some 12 years ago. It was perfect out of the box and has only needed new blades. Every week or so I blow the dust out of the notches for the miter sets to keep them accurate. This is one of the real workhorses in my shop.


----------



## Wayniac

I inherited my father-in-laws tools and this was one of them.
He only used it a few times so it is like new. Been using it for a little home improvement work and I am impressed with it. The slide is butter smooth and the saw is dead on accurate.
If you come across one of these gems I highly recommend it.


----------

